# Baltimore Pontiled Pickle



## PrivyCheese (Mar 21, 2011)

Dug a nice early pickle yesterday. Shame it was broke into piesces. I glued what I could back together. It is embossed Baltimore on one panel and Wm Bodmann on the oppisite side. Has a huge pontil.For a Baltimore guy like myself this would have been top shelf!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 21, 2011)

*


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 21, 2011)

amazing !  Its the Notre Dame of pickles.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 21, 2011)

*


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 21, 2011)

As far as I know there is only one known intact example of this pickle.

 Chris


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess that one is still the ONLY one....LOL  Sure wish it was the second....


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! John, hope you get a whole one someday - thats quite a placeholder!


----------



## robert murray (Mar 21, 2011)

man what a shame thats a nice looking bottle


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 21, 2011)

Not many would have taken the time to keep and reconstruct the pieces. Looks good to me and WOW, did you know that it was that RARE when you saved it? There's got to be a whole one lurking around somewhere. It always amazes me how the great bottles somehow show up broken and the commons are whole. Maybe that is just perception though. I do find a lot of broken commons and am thankful that they were't something better. Great save at any rate.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 21, 2011)

DANG!!! What a MONSTER!! No complete examples? There's one from out here in SF that's pontiled and embossed "Baker & Cutting" on one side, and "Glass & Pickle Manufacturers" on the other. Full bore cathedral panels, too. To date, 1 whole example, and it's aqua. Killer pieces abound in wild colors, but no whole ones. Keep pounding that neighborhood, you might score one yet.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ouch!  What a beauty...


----------



## downeastdigger (Mar 22, 2011)

I praise you for digging and saving all the pieces.  That would have been one mo fo pickle,  I'd like to see a picture of a whole one.  What an amazing piece of glass.  Like others have said, I hope you dig a whole one this year.
 It sucks that the bottle is broken, but just sifting through pieces of what for a bottle digger is pure solid gold, is worth the effort.  Really gets the juices flowing, and you can feed off of that to find yourself in a serious pontil era loaded privy before you know it.

 What an awesome pontil on that pickle.  awesome


----------



## PrivyCheese (Mar 22, 2011)

Honestly, We knew it was a good one but not how good it was. Chris AKA BaltBottles said the only whole one that he knows of resides with a guy in California. This pickle almost is 12 inches high. The pics dont do the embosseing justice. As a lot of you mentioned it is spectacular. It does reenergize me to look even harder. As us Baltimore guys know its been slim pickins of late here in charm city. I would be happy to find some Blob beers. 

   The credit for the hole that this came out of has to go to Phil44. He was nice enough to ask me to come along. Without him I would have never layed eyes on this bottle. Sure its in piesces, but to just have it sitting there and thinking what could have been....


----------



## sandchip (Mar 22, 2011)

May be broken, but it still smokes.  What a bottle.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 22, 2011)

I have one just like that in green...  sorry, daydreaming again.  
 A whole one is  laying in a pit somewhere in Baltimore just waiting for you.


----------



## phil44 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks John, always fun to dig a high potential hole like that.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Now I remember that bottle. It is, or maybe was, in a not too distant collection, but I haven't seen it for some time. I'll have to check on it and see.


----------



## The Bottleman (Mar 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Staunton Dan
> 
> It always amazes me how the great bottles somehow show up broken and the commons are whole.


 


 Not to state the obvious here or make you look bad Dan, but isnt that what makes commons common and rares rare? I mean if you think about it they are only common because there are a ton of unbroken ones lying around everywhere.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

> Sure its in piesces, but to just have it sitting there and thinking what could have been....


 
 Well said,...that's the reason we have buckets full of shards around this place.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 23, 2011)

checkout my dump truck load of broken Sawyers Extracts and  busted 3-in1 Oils[]
 What is the price of recycled glass per pound these days?


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 29, 2011)

I got a chuckle out of thinking about some guy sittin' in the ol' out house munchin' on a jar full of pickles.

 I think there's the makings of a t-shirt.  Just need to get it sketched up.

 Sometimes a bunch of really old cool pieces are better then a bunch of whole new stuff.  Course  a whole really old, really cool, really rare bottle helps every once in awhile.


----------



## maxbitters (Aug 17, 2012)

Iâ€™m selling the â€œWm. Bodmannâ€ in American Bottle Auctions Aug.26th sale due to my current financial situation. Itâ€™s the only undamaged one known and is in unbelievable attic mint original condition. A spectacular bottle that defines the true meaning of a cathedral pickle. The mother of all pickles, non any more detailed or finer and few this early. The auction pics donâ€™t even begin to do this killer piece of glass justice. All four sides are different and highly detailed with church windows, columns and gabled roofs. this thing is unreal. Crude, whittled and absolute pristine glass, circa early 1840s. It sure would be an interesting story to know how this thing landed where it did. I acquired it from a carpenter complete with dried contents who found it inside a building when it was being dismantled several years ago. Enjoy the pictures it's lot #162: http://www.rtam.com/americanbottle/cgi-bin/CATALL.CGI [/align]


----------



## epackage (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats, that's an amazing piece of glass and whoever gets it will own a treasure...Jim


----------



## Clam (Aug 18, 2012)

I think it belongs in Chris's collection......Let it come home to Baltimore...........


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Clam
> 
> I think it belongs in Chris's collection......Let it come home to Baltimore...........


 

 [] I agree.....

 Chris


----------



## kungfufighter (Aug 18, 2012)

Saw the piece in Reno.  It is SPECTACULAR!!!!!!!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Same here, seen it and handled it a few times. It is something special and absolutely should go home to Baltimore.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> Dug a nice early pickle yesterday. Shame it was broke into piesces. I glued what I could back together. It is embossed Baltimore on one panel and Wm Bodmann on the oppisite side. Has a huge pontil.For a Baltimore guy like myself this would have been top shelf!


 Digging things like this even if broken is what keeps us going back for more.  Good luck on your next dig, you never know what your gonna find.


----------

